# Slug Slime Stain



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_My white girl, Song, sat on a slug weeks ago. She had a nasty stain from the slime at first. She gets bathed once a week and I do use a whitening shampoo, but there is still a stain. If is lighter now; more yellow, but definitely not gone.

Any suggestions on how I can get this stain out of her coat? She will be six months old in October and I wanted to enter her in at least one or two shows to get her feet wet, but the stain needs to go.

Thanks!_


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, I have absolutely no idea how to get slug slime stains out of a white dog's coat! I didn't even know slug slime would stain. Sorry I am no help on this one. I'm interested in knowing the solution to this one.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

The slime is probably a protein stain. Make a paste of Cornstarch and leave on stain after using whitening shampoo. Check periodically to see if it has lifted the stain ...then rinse. I know some use a mix of whitening shampoo, Cornstarch and peroxide on urine stains on white fur and I would assume since urine is a protein it would work on slime stains too.


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

You could try peroxide?


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

EZ groom crystal white shampoo. Put it on full strength wrap or cover with saran and use the dryer on area. Heat makes it work better. Wash as usual. It is the only miracle I have found. The more you use it the whiter they get. Works on enzymes so should break that stain down.

I have tried most whitening shampoos. I've poured on club soda while the dog is all lathered up with shampoo. It makes the bubbles really tiny and gets some stains out and any build up/ hair spray. Lemon juice and baking soda paste = minimal results. But you could try, just careful on skin with lemon. 

And seriously, I had no clue slugs could do that! what kind of crazy staining slugs do you grow in your area?! Such a funny story. I hope it comes out well. Where on her bum is it. Because it will probably be scissored off. Good luck. Let me know if it doesn't come out. I've got more things to try that are less effective or more intense if you need more ideas.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Okay, I had to admit this was so odd I had to hit Google. Who knew slugs could stain anything? 

I found this on one site, and thought it might also work on hair: Tips on: Cleaning Carpet (Dilla Maids Cleaning Tips)


> Tip: Slug Slime Stain Removal from Carpet
> If slugs have invaded your home, you’ll want to get an exterminator in right away. These nasty creatures leave a trail of slime behind that is difficult to remove. Here’s an easy tip for cleaning carpet stains caused by slug slime: pour a little white wine on the problem. Blot with a sponge and the stain should disappear. When you’re done with that, pour a glass for yourself!


The best part is the last line--best advice ever!  (It's probably best if Song refrains though.) LOL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

vtomblin said:


> EZ groom crystal white shampoo. Put it on full strength wrap or cover with saran and use the dryer on area. Heat makes it work better. Wash as usual. It is the only miracle I have found. The more you use it the whiter they get. Works on enzymes so should break that stain down.
> 
> I have tried most whitening shampoos. I've poured on club soda while the dog is all lathered up with shampoo. It makes the bubbles really tiny and gets some stains out and any build up/ hair spray. Lemon juice and baking soda paste = minimal results. But you could try, just careful on skin with lemon.
> 
> And seriously, I had no clue slugs could do that! what kind of crazy staining slugs do you grow in your area?! Such a funny story. I hope it comes out well. Where on her bum is it. Because it will probably be scissored off. Good luck. Let me know if it doesn't come out. I've got more things to try that are less effective or more intense if you need more ideas.



_Incredibly, these pests leave nasty stains even on your hands if you put one down on them while gardening! It is so gross and I can't say how much I dislike the slime trails they leave. We have had a very wet summer and they are thriving in it. I have had to use Comet in the past to get the danged stuff off my hands.

I'll have to give this a try. Thanks for the advice.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Okay, I had to admit this was so odd I had to hit Google. Who knew slugs could stain anything?
> 
> I found this on one site, and thought it might also work on hair: Tips on: Cleaning Carpet (Dilla Maids Cleaning Tips)
> 
> ...



_LMBO!! And, I'm about ready for that glass of wine. Thanks!

Tip: Slug Slime Stain Removal from Carpet 
If slugs have invaded your home, you’ll want to get an exterminator in right away. These nasty creatures leave a trail of slime behind that is difficult to remove. Here’s an easy tip for cleaning carpet stains caused by slug slime: pour a little white wine on the problem. Blot with a sponge and the stain should disappear. When you’re done with that, pour a glass for yourself!_


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Slug Slime Stain . . . just try and say that three times fast!


----------

